# Dal Segnos and multiple endings.



## Lasse-Erik (Apr 21, 2022)

I have a hard time making multiple endings with 1 before the repeat bar, and number 2 and 3 after the repeat sign. When i chose: add additional ending, it always add the second ending before the repeat sign and not after. If i longpress in the bar after the repeat sign, i only get «Add text».
I cant make multiple Dal Segnos either. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2022)

what software are you in?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 21, 2022)

I've moved this to the Staffpad forum - a guess based on the OP's post history.


----------



## Lasse-Erik (Apr 21, 2022)

Rob said:


> what software are you in?


Hi Rob. Im on a Ipad pro 12,9 M1 and running Staffpad 1.5.6


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2022)

hi Erik, I see, can't help you then sorry, don't have the Ipad version but on desktop it behaves exactly as you say, so maybe there's no solution...


----------

